# Fishing



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I work afternoons and i have thurs- friday open to fish im looking to see if anyone wants to get to gether to do some crappie, walleye, perch fishing and bass later on i have a 14' jon boat and 17' deep v i take fishing. i can take three people on the boats counting me. this is a pic of the fish we caught on sat morninghttp://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/gunner7848/2.jpg let me know if anyone wants to get to gether and fish. i need help to launch the boat and aways better two have someone else out there if something happens. :fish2:


----------

